# Bench Dog liquidation



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

AllProTools Bench Dog Liquidation - Liquidation Sale , for those who like to save a few bucks, look at the Makita liquidation as well as the others if you might need something from one of them, no affiliation here, just tryin to save you guys a few bucks., AllProTools Liquidation Sale


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Heck of a price on 5" sandpaper discs


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Just ordered a Pro Fence for cheap... WOW!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

